# Shanghai DisneyWorld awaits aproval



## WhiteMagick (May 28, 2006)

This just came in from chinadaily.com.cn

Disney theme park awaiting gov't nod
By Jamie Thomson (China Daily)
Updated: 2006-06-24 08:30

The boss of Disney has confirmed the firm is awaiting approval from the Chinese Government to build a theme park in Shanghai after successful talks with city leaders. 
Group Chairman George Mitchell said the company had been in discussions with Shanghai officials for "a long period of time" to build a new Disneyland in the metropolis. 

He added talks were now under way between the Shanghai municipal government and the State Council, which has the final say over the project. 

"Our discussions have been with Shanghai officials, and now they are engaging with the national officials," said Mitchell. 

"We have an interest in proceeding and we hope that satisfactory terms can be worked out and we can proceed." 

Mitchell made the comments to China Daily while in Beijing to attend the official opening of a branch of DLA Piper, a global law firm of which he is also the chairman. 

Speculation over Disney's plan to open a theme park in Shanghai intensified after the opening of Disneyland Hong Kong last September. 

Mitchell insisted there was a market for both attractions, and that a new park in Shanghai would not be detrimental to the long-term success of the Hong Kong site. 

"There has been very careful analysis from us and Chinese Government officials," he said. 

"There are a very large number of people in the Shanghai area and we don't think that this (a new park) will have any more of a negative effect on Hong Kong than say having a park both in California and Orlando, Florida. 

"We are looking forward to a long and what we hope will be a productive relationship in Hong Kong and Shanghai." 

While Mitchell said he was "very pleased" with the operation in Hong Kong, he admitted there had been some problems. 

During the Chinese New Year holidays in February, the park had to close its gates to hundreds of visitors holding pre-purchased tickets after it reached the maximum accommodation capability soon after opening. 

"These kinds of issues always occur at every new park in different contexts, but we try to work them out and we try to be sensitive to what local people want," said Mitchell. 

"We always make very careful plans over how we are going to operate, but things can never turn out exactly as you predict. 

"There is always a period of adaptation." 

As previously reported, it is believed an area of land in Pudong's Chuansha area has already been earmarked for the Shanghai park. 

Mitchell said it was impossible to put a timeframe on the project. 

"We try to proceed as quickly as possible after the execution of the contract, but until we execute a contract we don't get into when we are going to start," he said. 


(China Daily 06/24/2006 page1) 

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/china/2006-06/24/content_625070.htm

So i guess the park is going to be built! yay! a great addition to shanghai!


----------



## _zner_ (May 24, 2005)

wow.. disneyworld in mainland china.. :eek2:


----------



## Siopao (Jun 22, 2005)

Geographically, it's too close to Tokyo Disneyland! But the demand of 12 Million Chinese people would balanced it out which is great for Disney.


----------



## Rahmani (Jun 14, 2006)

Is it going to be a Disneyland or Disneyworld?

12million is abit low. Shanghai Metro has over 16 million people. If you count the people visiting the area, then the reach is more like 25 million.

Disnyland Tokio is a franshise, so Disney cares less people go to Tokio 

I am intressed to see how this develops, as Disney is not making much money with their parks.

The one in France, has never made profit.


----------



## jason poon (Jun 25, 2006)

The competitor should come from Hongkong while Hongkong Disneyland is opened for just less than a year.

However peoples from both Hongkong and China do not like the style of Hongkong Disneyland's management......full of negative news actually while the yearly target is likely to be failed. It can be visualize from the current promotion of "one ticket two visits" and "unlimited visit in summer vacation".

The most interesting point is the myth of Hongkong Ocean Park, a local old-fashion elderly theme park on ocean and aquarium......due to the reason of despising comments from the Disneyland's management, she is now serving double visitors than that of Disneyland, mainly comes from Mainland China tourist and local young people. 

Successness of a business in foreign country is much depended on how you respect your customer. HK disneyland is already a negative example.


----------



## hkia (Oct 15, 2005)

I don't like the idea of Shanghai Disneyland. Can't they build something unique?


----------



## raymond_tung88 (Mar 26, 2004)

WOW a Shanghai DISNEY WORLD! That's huge. That means when completed, it'll be the second-largest Disney theme park.


----------



## Erebus555 (Apr 21, 2006)

I hope they approve it. I wont visit it because, well, its not my thing but it'll turn Shanghai into something a HUGE tourist destination which will now attract families and children, even if they can't spell the city's name.


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Rahmani said:


> I am intressed to see how this develops, as Disney is not making much money with their parks.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Yes, the HK Disneyland is now considered a failure.


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

I would like to visit Shanghai badly!!!!! God, the skyline must be awe-inspiring @ night.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

It will be a Disneyland, and not a Disney World, that is solely the Florida park's designation. DHK isn't a failure, it's just started, and will most likely end up quite profitable once it finds its feet, as did Disneyland Paris.


----------



## Rahmani (Jun 14, 2006)

samsonyuen said:


> It will be a Disneyland, and not a Disney World, that is solely the Florida park's designation. DHK isn't a failure, it's just started, and will most likely end up quite profitable once it finds its feet, as did Disneyland Paris.


Disneyland Paris has never made profit and still is in the red! In the first 6 months of 2006 they had over 100 million loss.

In the last 4 years the share value has gone from 0.68 euro to 0.08 euro. It has lost 8.5x its value!


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

that bad for DL Pairs huh!


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Two Disney parks in the US, and two in China. 
Impressive.


----------



## didu (Jun 13, 2005)

It's a pity really, I mean China has such a rich history and culture which can provide an almost infinite source of inspirations for theme parks, but are all overlooked. Instead, cheesy foreign them parks get built in China to make huge profits ...


----------



## Cloudship (Jun 8, 2005)

I thought Mitchell was out?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

There are Chinese-style theme parks in the country. Shenzhen has a few, in fact. Disney is not the only operator in China.


----------



## Kaiser (Oct 16, 2005)

thats nice!


----------



## sharpie20 (Nov 5, 2005)

There's a theme park in Suzhou which is about a hour hour drive west of Shanghai, it's probably not as big as the Disney land that they want to building Shanghai Though.


----------



## SpaceMan1 (Jun 28, 2006)

Disney should focus on completing the expansion of Hong Kong Disneyland before starting another park. HK Disneyland still has many major rides and even lands missing (due to the thriftiness of Disney when building). If they do build this they should make the PRC government or some corporation in the area a partner so they have the financial wherewithall to make a nice park, thats the strategy they took in Tokyo. 

Oh, and Rahmani, I dont know about the past 6 months (and if DL Paris did take a dive in those months, it likely has to do with the investment of building the Paris Disney Studios Park) but the allegation that DL Paris has never made a profit is patently false. It not only has made a profit but has been a large financial success (at least for the company, I cant speak for the stock) and has huge attendance.


----------



## drunkenmunkey888 (Aug 13, 2005)

> I mean, aren't the Chinese food thousands times heathier than these junks? Besides, these chians cost ridiculously high in China, too. I really don't know the point of it


no chinese food is just as bad if not worse actually. very ridiculously high fat content. even rice porridge had a thick layer of fat floating on it. but yea i dont understand why they need another disney land. why did they not approve the universal studios or get a six flags? not to mention six flags and universal studios are less gay.


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

Will a Shanghai Disney be feasible? I dont think so. Asia already has 2 (Tokyo & Hong KOng), with plans for one in Seoul. 


-


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor (Aug 1, 2005)

*@ harkerd Re: feasibility of a Disney-themed resort in Shanghai*

With a huge population and a rapidly expanding economy, *Mainland China's consumer market, alone, can sustain two-three Disney parks in the long-run*. The U.S. has only about 298 million people but they were able to sustain 2 Disney resorts: Disneyland California Resort, and Disney World. So, in direct response to your question, I am confident that a Disney resort (i.e. Disney World, Disney paris resort, Disney Tokyo Resort, and Disney California Resort--Hong Kong Disneyland is not yet a resort) in Shanghai is very feasible.

As for the planned park in Seoul, though, I doubt it (given that Seoul already has a saturated market with two large amusement facilities: Lotte World, and Everland Resort).


----------



## gaoanyu (Jun 1, 2006)

drunkenmunkey888 said:


> no chinese food is just as bad if not worse actually. very ridiculously high fat content. even rice porridge had a thick layer of fat floating on it. but yea i dont understand why they need another disney land. why did they not approve the universal studios or get a six flags? not to mention six flags and universal studios are less gay.


I am comparing Chinese food with junk MCD and KFCs, I bet most other forumers would agree that MCD and KFC are worse.
But then, Chinese food has probably many more varieties than you think. The so-called Chinese food people have in the US or Europe are just a tip of the iceburg, mainly Cantonese style and HK style food, and you can't rule out the possibilities that they were bad cooks. Foods from different part of China vary a lot, you get the oily ones as well as fresh vegie ones.

@samsonyuen: It would be 3 - 4 dollars for a meal like the one you described.


----------



## duskdawn (May 13, 2006)

gaoanyu said:


> I am comparing Chinese food with junk MCD and KFCs, I bet most other forumers would agree that MCD and KFC are worse.
> But then, Chinese food has probably many more varieties than you think. The so-called Chinese food people have in the US or Europe are just a tip of the iceburg, mainly Cantonese style and HK style food, and you can't rule out the possibilities that they were bad cooks. Foods from different part of China vary a lot, you get the oily ones as well as fresh vegie ones.


I have to say, American Chinese food are terrible. Not only in taste nor variety.


----------



## Indyman (Apr 1, 2005)

^^Lol I love it but then again I dont know any different.


----------



## duskdawn (May 13, 2006)

Indyman said:


> ^^Lol I love it but then again I dont know any different.


yea, they modified the cuisine to cater Americans.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

I like Americanized Chinese food, but I can definitely see the differerence between it and authentic Chinese food. 

True, the US has 300m people and two parks, and China has 1.3 million people, but the US has 25! times the GDP per capita as China!!!


----------



## feverwin (Feb 25, 2006)

samsonyuen said:


> I like Americanized Chinese food, but I can definitely see the differerence between it and authentic Chinese food.
> 
> True, the US has 300m people and two parks, and China has 1.3 million people, but the US has 25! times the GDP per capita as China!!!



I guess he meant in the long run, especially the currency of China is quite low now...In 2005, the PPP per capital is 7200, and people in cities earn much more than rural areas...


----------

